# Uk to atlanta georgia



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been visiting to USA since 1999 and fell in love with it on my first visit, it feels more home to me than the UK and through a family tragedy I found out in October 2010 that my biological father is American, it snowballed from then and I was contacted by siblings and I now have 3 older sisters and 2 older brothers living in different states, I don't see a relationship transforming with my biological father but me and my new brothers and sisters have spent a lot of time together since finding, strange how things turn out. We want to move out to Atlanta to be nearer our family and spend more time with them but where do we start, I have my own businesses here in the uk and my family in the USA are all in the Trucking industry and I am involved in the haulage industry over here, they will sponsor me and help me set up my own company over there. Sorry there is a lot here but we just want to get things moving can you all help us please

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you applied for your US passport? Do you have spouse and children to bring to the US?


----------



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

No as I am a British citizen, can I apply for one ???


----------



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

twostep said:


> Have you applied for your US passport? Do you have spouse and children to bring to the US?


Yes my fiancé and daughter will come with me even if not at first eventually


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gillerson said:


> No as I am a British citizen, can I apply for one ???


Your father is US citizen? Is he on your birth certificate?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gillerson said:


> Yes my fiancé and daughter will come with me even if not at first eventually


As wife not as fiance. If you cannot get your US passport you will have to go the visa route. 

Use the search function. The US parent and how to get US citizenship based upon that is a frequent topic. Bev was so kind to post very useful and official links. LEt us know if you need help.


----------



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

So if he is not on my birth certificate what then


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> As wife not as fiance. If you cannot get your US passport you will have to go the visa route.
> 
> Use the search function. The US parent and how to get US citizenship based upon that is a frequent topic. Bev was so kind to post very useful and official links. LEt us know if you need help.


I think this might be the document you are looking for. Has all sorts of examples of US citizens and subsequent children born:

http://americansabroad.org/files/9113/4264/5478/transmissionrequirements.pdf


----------



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks twostep


----------



## Gillerson (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry Crawford, lol thanks to both of you, I will look into this now


----------



## isellpower (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm happy for you and your new found family, but Atlanta is a horrid place. I lived there for a year after being transferred and ended up just quitting my job. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. It is especially difficult if you are white. Say what you want, but the city is run by blacks looking for some payback. You'll never, I mean never see a white police officer, MARTA worker, city, or even state worker. It is blatant racism and you will literally fear for your life, no kidding. If you move there you will be laying in bed, probably crying, asking yourself why you didn't listen to my advice.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

isellpower said:


> I'm happy for you and your new found family, but Atlanta is a horrid place. I lived there for a year after being transferred and ended up just quitting my job. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. It is especially difficult if you are white. Say what you want, but the city is run by blacks looking for some payback. You'll never, I mean never see a white police officer, MARTA worker, city, or even state worker. It is blatant racism and you will literally fear for your life, no kidding. If you move there you will be laying in bed, probably crying, asking yourself why you didn't listen to my advice.


oh wow, sorry to hear you did not have a good experience in Atlanta. I've been here for the last 6 years and never had a problem. only about 35% of the population in Atlanta is white (compared to 55% of Metro Atlanta by the way), so it is only natural that in some areas you will see predominantly african americans. it's probably not the right city for someone who prefers a uniform demographic. as I said, I like it here. I frequently take Marta home from the airport late at night and as a white female I can tell you no one will bother you! I also feel just as protected by african american police officers as I would feel by white police officers.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

isellpower said:


> I'm happy for you and your new found family, but Atlanta is a horrid place. I lived there for a year after being transferred and ended up just quitting my job. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. It is especially difficult if you are white. Say what you want, but the city is run by blacks looking for some payback. You'll never, I mean never see a white police officer, MARTA worker, city, or even state worker. It is blatant racism and you will literally fear for your life, no kidding. If you move there you will be laying in bed, probably crying, asking yourself why you didn't listen to my advice.



Wow.... you must have lived in a very bad part of Atlanta! We live in a very quiet suburb, just north of Atlanta, and we love it.
We've never seen any trouble,and have a very peaceful lifestyle. The police officers are white, African-American, and Hispanic....and all do an equally good job.
Yes, there are some bad neighborhoods, as there are anywhere, but there are also very nice places to live.
Call me naive, but I've never believed a person's skin colour makes them a good or bad person. 
Racism is onbiously alive and well!!!


----------

